# Bringing pets to China



## ljlhines (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello! I had adopted a dog while living in China, brought it home to Canada, and am now returning to China for work. I have been told that going through Hong Kong is the only way to avoid quarantine, but I have been recently reading about the option of coming into China through Guangzhou, which will also allow me to avoid quarantine.
Does anyone have any experience with this? Especially the Guangzhou route??
Thanks


----------



## Vincent China (Dec 27, 2012)

You will live in Guangzhou ?


----------



## ljlhines (Jul 23, 2013)

No, I will be living in Zhengzhou!


----------



## ltroshinsky (May 20, 2014)

I also heard of bringing my pets through Guangzhou, but I will be living in Guiyang, in province of Guangzhou. How would I transfer my animals to Guiyang?


----------



## Vincent China (Dec 27, 2012)

You need to ask a pet relocation specialist in GZ to help you for taking your pets in the flight to Guiyang (it's in Guizhou province).
It doesn't cost so much, and you are sure not to have any issue with Chinese customs.


----------



## howietp (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm very happy you didn't leave your dog behind! I've adopted a dog here in Vietnam and wonder how I will take her when I relocate. Please PM me or update this thread when you figure out the Guangzhou quarantine situation. Much appreciated!


----------



## Vincent China (Dec 27, 2012)

howietp said:


> I'm very happy you didn't leave your dog behind! I've adopted a dog here in Vietnam and wonder how I will take her when I relocate. Please PM me or update this thread when you figure out the Guangzhou quarantine situation. Much appreciated!


Are you moving from HCMC, Vietnam to Guangzhou, China ?


----------



## howietp (Jun 30, 2014)

To Shanghai. But the original post mentioned avoiding quarantine if the dog is taken through HK or Guangzhou.


----------



## Vincent China (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes China is a very large country and regulations are different depending on which province you are going to. Do you already know when you plan to go to Shanghai or is it just a long term project right now ?


----------

